# For The Rights Of Outerbanks Surf Fisherpeople!



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Your choice of:

1509 Rainshadow
1569 Rainshadow
Nail

This rod is donated and will be wrapped by Clyde Roberts,aka Popeye.. Does some of the best work in the business,I can attest to that.. 

also throwing in a 525 Penn mag donated by "The Roost" tackle shop in Teach's Lair Marina..

It just don't get any better than that for a good cause... 

If you want a ticket,send $5.00 donation by check or money order made payable to OBPA, please include your name, phone number & board name.. Send to this address:

Ken Wilson
po box 359
Frisco,NC 27936

OK,folks here's your chance to help us keep our fishing access on Hatteras,OI,and Ocracoke.. I'm not good at sending letters that I feel are falling on deaf ears.. I can put up some most excellent prizes and throw a raffle, so that folks in the know,such as OBPA,can help protect our intrest as fishermen and women...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Great idea, Kenny. And I can't say enough about how great you and Clyde are to donate your time and money to OBPA. 

It's just too cool. 

I hope it's OK if I send you a little more than $5 per ticket.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

No,Jeff,just 5 smackers a ticket,now if'n ya wanna buy more than one,that's a good thing..


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

i'll send it in tomorow 

gotta support the people that fight for all of us

JOIN OBPA


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*I'm in !*

Who's shy ? Let's all ante up a little to win a lot  

Go OBPA,

`bucket


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Kenny
I am hopeing to be down there real soon so would it be ok if I just hand deliever it and I know have it in soon but by when at the latest?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Sheet...I'm in...an if 'n Shooter ain't there ta claim his prize.....I'll bring it to em....heck....what am I talkin about????? .......I'll jus happen ta have tha next winning ticket


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

im in kenny


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm in. Hope I won't miss the drawing this time.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> I'm in. Hope I won't miss the drawing this time.


 Teo,it won't matter.. It will be kinda -sorta like a "livedrawing on the fishing boards",like last raffle we did for OBPA... We did two a couple of yrs back. We will stop the raffle at 300 tickets,after the tickets are sold we will then post that info on boards and put all the tickets in a cloths basket and have Tater pull out the winner,and post pics of what we are doing...

Rhondel and other's can attest to the last raffle.. The first raffle sold out so fast,that folks wanted another,and that one sold out as well..

We stop the drawing at 300 tickets,because we want to give a fair chance at winning the loot.. 

After the raffle has been sold out,if your money arrives late we will promply send your check back to you..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Obtw...*

That was kinda a "funny drawin" at the Striper tourney????  Asian Connection MOPPED UP!! 

This one I spin all the tickets in a basket,and Tater draws it out...


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

clyde wrapped my primo syncro, he does purddddy work.
charlie


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I figured with those three choices of blanks we could satisfy most anybody's taste and give them a true custom rod. The 1569 is all graphite and light as a feather, throws loooong too. The 1509 (2pc/1pc) is the old standby for alot of us. And the Nail is a beast capeable of amazing distance if you are man enough to load it. 

The winner will chose the stick, get it wrapped custom for them the way they want it. Butt length, grips, color scheme, all left up to the customer. The guides will be fuji alconite and the reel seat will be fuji, either standard or plate.

Any of these rods, paired up with the penn 525 from The Roost, will be an awesome combo for the lucky angler who wins it.

Good luck to everybody and remember that ALL proceeds are going to OBPA!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Good deal!!!!....and DD's right.Ya can't snooze cause those tickets go fast;Money in hand buys the ticket;money in the mail is,well,money in the mail  ....the R


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Calling out all P&Ser's*

Just 5 bucks..help the good cause.. ..skip lunch a day and you'll have it.  DD, check is in the mail.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*I'm in*

Im In Money order in the mail tomorrow. I will also throw in some extra and join the OBPA. 

And for some of us, skipping lunch will save more than $5  

Jeff


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*I'm In Too!!*

Kenny, 

Sending mine in today! 

Milt


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

just put it in the mail so i got 2


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Clyde said it right,these are three rods that cover three different type situations as well as three different styles of casting..
Nail heavy,good planker rod,and throws heavy baits looooong distances..
1509 rainshadow medium wieght throws heavy baits long,loads good,and fights a fish very well good for both pier and surf..
1569 rainshadow I have never picked up one of these rods,but from what I hear it is the perfect surfrod. It loads easy and throws 8nbait into orbit..

525mag kinda speaks for itself from the post you guys have made on it..

One h$ll of a package for 300-1 odds at 5 smackers a shot,it's a steal,and ya get to help our cause of keeping the beaches in HI accessable..


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*DD...can I get SIX?*

if I put the $30 check in the mail on Sat. the 18th?



Let me know please as soon as possible.

Thanks, 

RT


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Thrower in there,Aurther*

6 is a good number,that's who I pull for in Nascar.. 

Should be in plenty of time,if ya send it today..

Three hundred is a lot of tickets to sell,but looks like we are getting a good responce so far...


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*DD..check is wrote*

and on the way.

RT


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Update/Checks*

Received checks so far from:
DanR
drumdouglas
ConnerD
Woody
dawgfish
TrickyRick
Jake
MarkH
Rodanthe Peach
TZirkle
Creek
RT
Robert Allen
ReelRebel18
Hacksaw
Bucket
Mahimike

We have 107 of 300 sold.. I have sent all your stubs back in snail mail. Thanks & Good Luck,Jody


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Mine*

is on the way!! Literally, check's in the mail....


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Mine is in the mail as well


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Mine's in the mail today along with renewal fee..


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I just tossed a check for 20 bones in the mail today.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

I'll take the 1569. Checks in the mail.

Ric


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Update/Checks*

We have received checks from the following folks:
Freddrum
Pumpkinboy
Matt Ogden
Reelturner
John M
John Sorrell
Bud Roman
David Smith
The Rhondel
The Old Guy
Tim Pierce
RTFISHON
WD
Paul Gundrum
Moyock Flash
FiddlinFisherman
Sandlapper
JonP9576
CPav
Steve Andrews

As of this writing have 216 out of 300 sold. Appreciate everyone's support...Thanks, JODY


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah kenny, the 1569 buddy, thanks.. i sent my ten bucks 2 days ago from work after i talked to jody... thanks for doing this bud


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I sent my one on Friday, you should have received it by now... Hmmm... where could it be.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> I sent my one on Friday, you should have received it by now... Hmmm... where could it be.



That's the only drawback here,Teo,our snail mail service ain't none too swuft at times!! We have problems getting our mail out as well,and have to send it waaay early to make sure it gets there on time.. 

There's 84 left,you and NTKG have a good chance of making the draw.. If not,like I said,could be a second one,depending on responces...  

Rollie didn't make the first one in time,and we caught pure heck from everyone that didn't,so we ran another,this could be the same,we'll see..


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

yep ...took almost as long for my check to get down there as for my pimp guides to get to Jimmy Walker  ....the R


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Update on Raffle*

Recived checks/cash today from the following:

Chris Jones(Fishhook)
Rodney Horne(Big Drum)
Matt Dewhirst(Dewy)
Johnny Johnston
James Barnes III
Mike Grover(Grizzwold)
Croaker's Mom
Charles Bright(Mongo)
Cdog
Michael Prillaman
Don Angel
Jeff Purcell(Fyremanjef)
David Upton(Shellback)
John Fedorowicz(Fishhunter99)
Harold Taylor(Ramp 34)
Robert Kingsley(Big Worm)
And a big thanks for his large contribution:
Ruddy Rigsbee

So folks as of this writing this raffle is SOLD OUT/ 300 tickets gone. We would like to thank everyone who supported this raffle & want to wish everyone entered Good Luck. Drawing will be tomorrow morning & we will post winner's name on boards. PS: We are looking for responses on whether everyone is in favor of a new raffle as we have checks now/and in route from post office. This is a good problem to have & we are listening to your responses to find out if everyone is in favor of another raffle. Otherwise all outstanding checks will be return to owners.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Do another one.. Please.... I know i didn't make this one.. I'll make sure i'll overnite this check... 


***note to self***
don't let those people at work handle the mail


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I hear ya Teo. But I can't blame anyone but my own lazy a**. Alls I needed was a stamp. 

And my paycheck to clear.  

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=2175&cat=500


Thanks again, Kenny and Clyde. Thanks much. 

Maybe Tommy W. will donate one of dem new Fusions for the next one.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Maybe Tommy W. will donate one of dem new Fusions for the next one.


 Could be that and more,just need to see some replys from interested partys,after the drawing is done and posted...  OBTW,nice pic of an envelope....


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*Dd,*

I'm in on this one and for the next ! 

Let's keep Drumin' up funds for OBPA to keep the beaches open for us surf fishin' and other folks who want to be able to have access to enjoy the OBX as well  

Save the ORVs,

`bucket


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> Could be that and more,just need to see some replys from interested partys,after the drawing is done and posted...  OBTW,nice pic of an envelope....


From the looks of the list, my check didn't make it time. Keep the check and put it into the NEXT raffle!!

/Scott


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> OBTW,nice pic of an envelope....


New camera.  

I just can't help myself. Ya'll be sick of me ... if you're not already. 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25284


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey DD*

When is the drawing? Me forgot.

Thx


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

It will be this morning (Saturday) after everyone here gets up & we eat breakfast or at least have some java ...so check back as we'll post the winners' name. JODY


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Me Too.......*

Count me in next time. Funds were just way too short this time around.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*You guys are the greatest!!*

For those that made it on time,your contributions,will be directed to OBPA,as soon as the drawing and the pics are up this morning... 

As for the remainder of the checks,and folks that missed out>>>> We now have the new raffle lined up.... Ya'll are gonna freak,promise....  We gots the "latest greatest" comin at ya....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*OK Folks..*

Here goes nothing... 


1 Shaking the devil out of the tickets...










2 Tater reaches in and grabs one..










3 And the winning number is!!











4 Jody looked up the number and it is!!


JOHNNY JOHNSTON!!! Stonville,NC CONGRATS!! 

5 We give him a call and let him know,he's "inthemoney"...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*A special thanks to:*

These folks that have helped the OBPA in this raffle..

1 Pelican's Roost
2 Clyde Roberts
3 Sandflea & PS 

For thier support and contributions...


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Congrats Johnny! Looking forward to building your rod!


----------



## J Johnston (Nov 24, 2003)

*I Won!*

I never WIN anything!Hope I haven't used up all my luck this year when the bite is just getting ready to start. 
A big thanks to Kenny and Jody for their hard work on this fund raiser.I am a member of OBPA and realize how much these funds are needed to fight for our rights to beach access.I sent the check thinking of it as a donation for a very good cause.I have bought many hundreds of tickets over the years with that thought.While I have also been on the other side, selling tickets to try to raise money for different clubs and organizations. 

It does feel good to win though! 

Tater THANKS FOR DRAWING MY TICKET! 
Thanks to Clyde Roberts and the Hisseys at the Roost for their generous donations! 

Decisions Decisions Which one do I want? 

Support OBPA 

A Big Thank You 
See yall on the beach! 
Johnny


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I am in for the next one if you are still looking for a response for that. I sent mine in but I know it was really late I was just hoping it might get lucky and make it.

John


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Going to post office tomorrow...will write out tickets then post update on all new checks I have just gotten in. thanks...JODY


----------

